

Ask YC: Who's Your Role Model?  - A-Merchant

Who do you look up to as an start-up/entrepreneurial role model and/or mentor?<p>I was lucky enough to find both a role model and a
mentor in a friend of mine. I looked up to him because I could relate to him. He is my age, started his own company from nothing, worked hard to run his business, and most importantly, inspired me to do the same. He was a big reason why I quit my BigCo. job to try the start-up life. He mentored me as well - consistently providing advice, feedback, and constructive criticism.<p>I have a lot to thank him for, but unfortunately now I find like I can't look up to him anymore. I feel like he's become too busy with other things in his life and is no longer pursuing his previous "passion" of expanding his small business and doing more start-ups.<p>So thats how I came to this question - I'm interested to see who other people look up to, whether its Steve Jobs or Steve next door.
======
melvinram
A few people... most of whom I've met only threw their words on a book or
audiobook:

* My mom & dad - Both didn't go to college, came to US in 1997 and have built a few businesses (smog shop, indian clothing, real estate, etc) and are doing much better financially than most educated, well-resourced people I've come across. They think in simple & practical ways.

* Rod Weckworth - Helped grow Rex Moore Electric from 2 people to 1000+ employees & $100M in sales before he exited the company. He also thinks in very simple concepts. Fundamental principles he calls them. He is also a very generous man with his time and his resources. It's funny how some people are so arrogant after a few accomplishments and some people are so humble even after many huge victories.

* 37 Signals - Their fundamental ideas & execution style work.

* Dan Millman - Author of The Way of the Peaceful Warrior. Even though it doesn't directly deal with entrepreneurship, the lessons it teaches about living life transfer well to the business world.

* Ron Sutton - Taught me about 50% of everything I know about marketing.

There are many more, but I need to get to my 5pm appointment so I'll leave you
with a final thought, Recently, I haven't been looking to others to be my role
model. I have been thinking about who I am and what I am capable to
becoming... and making my future-self as my north-star.

Adios.

------
initself
Swami Sivananda

